
How Game Theory/Strategic Voting Can Decrease Odds of a Trump Presidency - LinchZhang
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/57f35f4ce4b0f482f8f0bca4?
======
dreta
It’s frightening how many people on the left feel so morally superior to
others, they’ll excuse any authoritarian practice that complies with their
political views, or goals.

~~~
LinchZhang
OP Here. Why do you consider votetrading to be an "authoritarian practice?" If
anything I would consider it significantly _more_ democratic than a system in
which voters in "safe" states have no effective say in the presidential
election.

~~~
dreta
Vote trading by itself, i don’t think is an issue, as long as individual
states deem it legal.

My comment is in the context of the article, and the way it was written. A
frightening number of people on the left seem to be willing to go to any
lengths, just to enforce their ideology on others, and they’ll excuse it by
convincing themselves they’re superior, and thus right.

~~~
LinchZhang
Thanks! Are there specific word choice or phrases in the article that you
think I should change to be less offensive to those on the Right?

~~~
dreta
Oh, you’re the author! No, i don’t expect, or want, any change from a site
that ends every post about Trump with:

"Note to our readers: Donald Trump is a serial liar, rampant xenophobe,
racist, misogynist, birther and bully who has repeatedly pledged to ban all
Muslims — 1.6 billion members of an entire religion — from entering the U.S.”

I don’t care about you offending people on the right, and they don’t seem to
be taking offence in the first place.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I'm no fan of Clinton, but that seems like a fair description of Trump.

